# Found a pigeon, West Bridgewater, MA



## smeuse (Jun 22, 2011)

Greetings, the past two mornings this bird has been hanging around my yard:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16194848/Dove1.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16194848/Dove2.JPG

The only part of the band that I can see is "SC 1154". I have not tried to capture it yet, I'm just reading up on what to do here. I *did* give it some wild bird seed this morning which it devoured. I put a dish of water out that's about 1.5" deep, was late to work already, will give it more attention when I get home if it's still there.

Again, I'm in West Bridgewater, MA. Let me know if anyone can help.

-Steve


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well good job Steve,
I don't know how far from you that tornado was but alot of birds are missing from that. Try this contact;

Spindle City
Robert Nash
Chelmsford,Ma
978-250-0081

I believe this is where the bird originated from.Good Luck
Kurps


----------



## smeuse (Jun 22, 2011)

Great, thanks, I've left a voicemail. 

-Steve


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

smeuse said:


> Greetings, the past two mornings this bird has been hanging around my yard:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16194848/Dove1.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16194848/Dove2.JPG
> ...


Keep us up to date on the status. I'm in Pembroke, Mass, and might be able to provide support if you need to capture the bird.


----------



## smeuse (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, I found the owner, I'm talking to a guy in the same club that is nearby to where I work.

I'm going to try to figure out a way to safely capture and hold the bird, if I can do it I can get it back to it's owner. 

I'm thinking the box and string trick might work if it's really hungry.....

-Steve


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> Well good job Steve,
> I don't know how far from you that tornado was but alot of birds are missing from that. Try this contact;
> 
> Spindle City
> ...


Neither W. Bridgewater nor Chelmsford are near the area hit by the tornado. However, I have found that many racers in this area participated in a race the weekend of the tornadoes and severe thunderstorms. There was a ~600 mile race, and I understand that there were quite a few losses. The race drop point was near Erie, PA, which would mean the birds had to fly through western Massachusetts to get back to this area.

Not sure the bird pictured would have been in that race, as it has a 2011 AU band. We had some really unsettled weather over the past few weeks, so maybe it was lost on a training toss.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

smeuse said:


> Ok, I found the owner, I'm talking to a guy in the same club that is nearby to where I work.
> 
> I'm going to try to figure out a way to safely capture and hold the bird, if I can do it I can get it back to it's owner.
> 
> ...


The box and string is always good. Also, if you see where it roosts at night, pigeons are a lot easier to capture after dark. You can shine a light in its eyes, and it will likely freeze since it is unable to see.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to hear Steve hope everything works out well.



ptras said:


> Neither W. Bridgewater nor Chelmsford are near the area hit by the tornado. However, I have found that many racers in this area participated in a race the weekend of the tornadoes and severe thunderstorms. There was a ~600 mile race, and I understand that there were quite a few losses. The race drop point was near Erie, PA, which would mean the birds had to fly through western Massachusetts to get back to this area.
> 
> Not sure the bird pictured would have been in that race, as it has a 2011 AU band. We had some really unsettled weather over the past few weeks, so maybe it was lost on a training toss.


Alot of birds got lost in that tornado,look at all the craigslist ads.

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=173&subAreaID=&query=pigeon&catAbb=ccc

Kurps


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

M Kurps said:


> Great to hear Steve hope everything works out well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many of the ads in upstate New York, and Northern Connecticut also. That is not too far from the area that had all of the bad weather.


----------



## smeuse (Jun 22, 2011)

Just an update, I was able to capture the bird thursday morning and it's been handed off back to the owner!

-Steve


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

smeuse said:


> Just an update, I was able to capture the bird thursday morning and it's been handed off back to the owner!
> 
> -Steve


great job Steve! Im sure the owner was very thankful!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

smeuse said:


> Just an update, I was able to capture the bird thursday morning and it's been handed off back to the owner!
> 
> -Steve


Good job! Glad that there are people out there that care about the birds.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome job Steve, thanks for the update, I bet you feel good too.
Kurps


----------

